# Is StealthOne (Jaric Design) still in business?



## extremetito (Jul 16, 2006)

I recently tried to purchase a StealthOne unit online, but they seem to be "out of stock".
I've heard they're awaiting some part from one of their suppliers, but they don't seem to be responding to email.
Anyone have any info?
Are there any retailers?


----------



## kishg (Apr 4, 2005)

i'm having the same issue.. no replies to email..


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Client of mine just found this:

http://www.beastpower.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BMI&Category_Code=jaric


----------



## kishg (Apr 4, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> Client of mine just found this:
> 
> http://www.beastpower.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BMI&Category_Code=jaric


yes, but they don't have it in stock (at least not last week). Also, jaric's website now mentions that the stealthone is no longer available for sale. luckily, i managed to snag one off ebay a few days ago. awaiting delivery now.


----------



## bosskong (May 25, 2006)

After looking for almost a year, just the other day, I finally got my black/black 2000 740i sport. I was always planning on getting a StealthOne and now that I finally got my car, they go out of business. Ugh... Does anyone have any ideas about where I might track one down?


----------



## KevinMR (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in the same boat...just got a 2003 M5 and was looking into a S1. There seems to be no info anywhere about what happened to the biz.


----------



## extremetito (Jul 16, 2006)

As I understand it, they (Eric Fontana and Jared___?) are working on the "next generation" device---presumably for newer model BMWs. So they have stopped manufacturing the current model StealthOne. I don't think they ever sold that many--probably less than 2000. If you go on the Jaric Design website, they have left up the support documents, but the forum seems to be decaying (many dead links). Too bad--there was some useful info in the forums.
Best bet to get one is try to contact one of the principals at Jaric Design, or maybe post a want ad, check eBay, or wait for the new product and hope it will work on your late model BMW.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

You may want to PM board member Terry Kennedy. I think he used to do some beta testing for them.


----------



## biemerrr (Sep 26, 2006)

i wish they would explain what's going on. if they're coming out with new prod. then most of us would wait for it, if it's like 3 years away, then we wont. can anyone get a word from them? their forums are kaput, their email ([email protected] one) bounced right back.

does anyone make a competing product?


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

After receiving constant error messages from the forums I tried to e-mail them without success. I'm recieve an error every time I try to connect my laptop to the SteathOne and their documentation doesn't say how to correct it.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> After receiving constant error messages from the forums I tried to e-mail them without success. I'm recieve an error every time I try to connect my laptop to the SteathOne and their documentation doesn't say how to correct it.


Are you using a USB-to-serial converter? What sort of error - does it fail to connect at all, or does it fail during either the save-old-firmware or update-firmware phases?


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Are you using a USB-to-serial converter? What sort of error - does it fail to connect at all, or does it fail during either the save-old-firmware or update-firmware phases?


A picture of the error is in my post above. The messages says "ERROR(4): Failed to Read StealthOne contents". I'm plugging the connection cable directly into a serial connection on my laptop. It appears that the update utility is successfully connecting to the unit but for some reason it cannot read the memory.

I've tried attaching to 2 different StealthOne units but I still receive the same error message each time. I thought it might be a problem with Adobe Flash v9 (which was just released) but I tried it w/ v8 and v7 with the same results.

I've had the StealthOne since it first came out and have upgraded the flash version multiple times w/o a problem so this error really has me baffled.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> I've had the StealthOne since it first came out and have upgraded the flash version multiple times w/o a problem so this error really has me baffled.


So you're connecting the programming cable to the S1, turning on the car key, and then starting the update program?

Are you using the modular cables and coupler provided by Jaric?


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> So you're connecting the programming cable to the S1, turning on the car key, and then starting the update program??


Yes, I'm following the connection process to the letter. I'm familiar with the error caused by doing it out of order. This error occurs after the update utility finds the device when it attempts to read the contents of the StealthOne memory.



Terry Kennedy said:


> Are you using the modular cables and coupler provided by Jaric?


Yes.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Yes, I'm following the connection process to the letter. I'm familiar with the error caused by doing it out of order. This error occurs after the update utility finds the device when it attempts to read the contents of the StealthOne memory.


I'd suggest trying a different PC.

Just for grins, download http://www.tmk.com/transient/s1flash.zip, unzip it, and use it. This version runs the serial port at 9600 baud and takes forever, but if you have a timing problem, this should get past it.


----------



## jason02176 (May 26, 2007)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this, but I'm selling a StealthOne on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110131767643

These are getting hard to find, so I thought that you might like to know.


----------



## michaeljr6 (Jul 14, 2007)

on ebay !! http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jari...006QQitemZ160145761213QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## StealthOne (Apr 30, 2004)

its back, http://www.stealthone.biz


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

StealthOne said:


> its back, http://www.stealthone.biz


Sweet! (Is any support available for existing units? Last time I tried to connect my laptop to my StealthOne (2006) it would connect but not recognize the unit.


----------



## StealthOne (Apr 30, 2004)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Sweet! (Is any support available for existing units? Last time I tried to connect my laptop to my StealthOne (2006) it would connect but not recognize the unit.


Send it to me, I will update it for free, just enclose return shipping label/postage.

[email protected]


----------



## efontana (Mar 22, 2004)

New pricing is $275 at http://www.stealthone.biz


----------



## cerceau (Dec 21, 2008)

*Query*

It says "no longer available". Has the production been stopped again? If so, will it be resumed?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

cerceau said:


> It says "no longer available". Has the production been stopped again? If so, will it be resumed?


I don't have any inside information anymore (I used to talk to Jared and Eric a lot), but my guess is that there's a minimum production run needed to get the unit contract assembled, and when the latest batch sold out there were no plans to make another production run. I suspect that if there's enough serious interest to justify another batch, more will be available. Since the StealthOne is sold direct to end users, there's no "wholesaler" willing to pay for a bunch to have them sit in a warehouse.

If you really want one, your best bet is to contact the address on the SteallthOne.biz web site and express your interest. You could also look for a used one, either here or on E46 Fanatics. There's on on eBay right now, but the seller wants a fortune for it.

I expect there are smaller and smaller numbers of people who want one, as the cars it works with are no longer in production and pretty much everyone who wanted a StealthOne has one now.


----------



## cerceau (Dec 21, 2008)

Many thanks. I got a unit from ebay. When it arrives, should I verify the firmware and try to uodate it if need be? If so, how do I go about it? I have no special cables etc.

2006 330Ci, sports with a Business CD (but no Nav).

Gene B.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

cerceau said:


> Many thanks. I got a unit from ebay. When it arrives, should I verify the firmware and try to uodate it if need be? If so, how do I go about it? I have no special cables etc.


If it isn't at version 1.6, I'd suggest updating it.

Unfortunately, I don't see the either the programming cable documentation or any software updates on the StealthOne.biz web site, and the latest firmware I seem to have here is a beta of 1.6 (which may in fact have been released without changes as 1.6).

I'll drop Eric a line and see if he can provide these.


----------



## cerceau (Dec 21, 2008)

My version is indeed 1.6; does that mean that no upgrade is necessary? Should I still get a programming cable for a possible future upgrade, and if so, how?

A big question if I may: I don't think I can install I myself, at least not well enough. Am I right in assuming that no BMW dealer would touch it? Where should one turn first?

And a minor one:the unit I got from Ebay lacks what the packing list calls "red 3M T-Tap connector" - the module came with two cables, one of which has a pinkish connector at the end. Is it anything special, or any (female?) T-Tap would do?

Many thanks!

Gene B.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

cerceau said:


> My version is indeed 1.6; does that mean that no upgrade is necessary? Should I still get a programming cable for a possible future upgrade, and if so, how?
> 
> A big question if I may: I don't think I can install I myself, at least not well enough. Am I right in assuming that no BMW dealer would touch it? Where should one turn first?
> 
> And a minor one:the unit I got from Ebay lacks what the packing list calls "red 3M T-Tap connector" - the module came with two cables, one of which has a pinkish connector at the end. Is it anything special, or any (female?) T-Tap would do?


I don't expect that there will be any further updates - the code has been pretty stable for years now. So I wouldn't worry about the programming cable.

I agree - it is very unlikely a BMW dealer would get involved. You could either find someone on the forum who is local to you (you might also try the audio forum on E46 Fanatics) or a commercial stereo / alarm installer. Of course, none of these guarantees you'll get a good job done. Check references.

That's the connector that taps the I-bus. You can use any sort of tap or splice that you want. You might need to change the pink connector on the single black wire to match whatever tap / splice you use.

One other thing - I suggest soldering the power cables on the V1 hardwire adapter (part of the V1, not the StealthOne) to the power cables in the roof liner. The V1 crimp-on power connectors can make intermittent connections, which the V1 doesn't really care about, but which drive the StealthOne nuts.


----------



## cerceau (Dec 21, 2008)

Many thanks!

When I have it installed, I probably will have questions about setting it up etc. May I trouble you (very sparingly) in private then? My email is [email protected]

Gene B.


----------



## HETPE3B (Sep 4, 2009)

Is there really a big demand for Stealthone now?


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

I see you can do a ****it-now but does it really work or did they just not updated their site?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

chivas said:


> I see you can do a ****it-now but does it really work or did they just not updated their site?


I can't figure out what you said - the board software censored whatever you said with *'s.

The "Contact Us" link over there should work - and if it doesn't, then you know they're not around.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I can't figure out what you said - the board software censored whatever you said with *'s.
> 
> The "Contact Us" link over there should work - and if it doesn't, then you know they're not around.


buy it now link... shows $230 but i last heard you can place the order but it'll get refunded.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

chivas said:


> buy it now link... shows $230 but i last heard you can place the order but it'll get refunded.


The whois entry lists additional contact info, if you don't get a response via their "Contact Us" link.


----------



## williamsboi (May 30, 2013)

Hi folks, I'm in the market for a StealthOne. Does anyone have one for sale or know where to look? Thx


----------



## kokgo20 (Aug 24, 2019)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> After receiving constant error messages from the forums I tried to e-mail them without success. I'm recieve an error every time I try to connect my laptop to the SteathOne and their documentation doesn't say how to correct it.


Wondering if u still have a a cable?
I'm in a need for one to test my 2 S1 that stopped displaying on the radio
Or if anyone has a cable or made one successfully


----------

